# Anyone riding a new Kona Zing ?



## kulaken (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Zing line from Kona.

Might be a little early since they were just introduced for 2006 but any input would be great. 

Ken.


----------



## lanterne rouge (Jun 27, 2002)

*Yup. King Zing.*

They are our team bikes this year. Fantastic racing bike! The fork is the best I have ever ridden, supremely stiff and just rails corners, especially on descents. Great bike!


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

The Velo Bella-Kona girls are on the all carbon Zings. 

To be honest? They love them. Every single girl can't say enough about the bike.

Coming soon to an NRC near you. Go check out the rigs if you're around.


----------



## lanterne rouge (Jun 27, 2002)

Jed Peters said:


> The Velo Bella-Kona girls are on the all carbon Zings.
> 
> To be honest? They love them. Every single girl can't say enough about the bike.
> 
> Coming soon to an NRC near you. Go check out the rigs if you're around.


Saw them this weekend at SDSR. They look great. I like the Queen Zing decals too.


----------

